# Help! Case???



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey, so i just purchased this new motherboard: EVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR nForce 680i SE SLI Socket 775 1333MHz DD2-800 and now that it came, it wont fit into my case. Now i am looking to buy a new one, but i do not know the specifications or what should i look for? For example....when a case is ATX or MID-Tower case, what does that mean and is that compatible with my Motherboard? Help would be greatly appreciated! I love this forum. 

In case you need to read about the mobo or see it, it can be found here:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=246710&prodlist=yahoo

THANK YOU

EDIT: Will that motherboard fit into one of these cases also? or not?

CASE 1: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144106

CASE 2: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=186334&CatId=1842


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

The motherboard will fit in either case.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

as long as the case says atx your good basically. i'd go with newegg because they have a far better case selection


----------

